# Simplicity 7016H Question



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

I am reinstalling the now rebuilt 16 HP Cast iron B&S engine in my 7016H tractor. Although I thought I had taken pictures of EVERY possible angle of the tractor before starting, I have run into a hitch. 

I need someone with the same tractor to take a look at the front PTO linkage and answer the following question:

Does the rod that actuates the front PTO pulley go *inside the frame rail under the starter" -or- "above the frame rail outside the starter?" My rod is bent and I remember it sort of "popped or sprung out" of it's clevis hole when I removed it. I need to straighten the rod, but I can't until I can come up with the proper routing. 

The owners manual is no help here, I need someone who can eyeball one!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I suppose you are talking about a starter/generator. If so the rod runs under the S/g.


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

*Simplicity PTO linkage*



skunkhome said:


> I suppose you are talking about a starter/generator. If so the rod runs under the S/g.


No, this has the B&S 16HP engine with just a starter, not the starter generator setup.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

What is the mfg # of your tractor? (169XXXX)

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=jgEBGP_etN1tG5EPa7mRgtLvBCd6. This all I have been able to find but nothing for the later geared starter engine. Not a whole lot of room with the geared starter housing there.


----------

